# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Moby, mobility service designed for wheelchair users, ItalDesign-Giugiaro S.p.A, Moncalieri, Italy

## Airicist

Developer - ItalDesign-Giugiaro S.p.A

italdesign.it/italdesigns-moby-is-a-finalist-of-the-toyota-4-million-mobility-unlimited-challenge

----------


## Airicist

Italdesign Moby project: a sharing service for wheelchairs users

Published on Jan 7, 2019




> Italdesign’s “Moby” project is one of the five finalists of the Toyota Mobility Foundation’s $4m Mobility Unlimited Challenge. The announcement was made a few minutes ago in Las Vegas, during CES 2019.

----------

